# Array aus PHP an Javascript übergeben



## tomkn (4. Mai 2006)

hi,

ich versuche gerade vergeblich ein Array zu übergeben.
mein Ansatz sieht so aus:

echo "dokuarray='$pdfarray';"; -> leider ist dann das js-array leer....

ich habe auch probiert direkt aus der JS funktion auf das php-array zuzugreifen :

var n1 = "<?php echo '$pdfarray[0]'; ?>";

leider auch ohne Erfolg....

was mache ich falsch? geht das überhaupt?


----------



## Gumbo (4. Mai 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
echo 'var array = Array("'.implode('", "', array_map('addslashes', $array)).'");';
```
Damit sind aber nur einzeilige Zeichenketten möglich.


----------



## tomkn (4. Mai 2006)

super! das klappt bestens. daraus ergibt sich das Folgeproblem:

wie kann ich in anderen JS-Funktionen auf dieses Array zugreifen?

wenn ich die Variable zu beginn des Skriptbereichs definiere, sagt er mir "der Inhalt sei "undefined""

wenn ich versuche direkt darauf zuzugreifen, dann sagt er: 'myarray' ist undefiniert

zum heulen


----------



## simcup (13. Mai 2010)

global deklariren, lokal zuweisen


----------

